# Sawyer Oars - What to know



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

I love my one piece Smokers. Solid.


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Our YouTube Channel is also a great source of information for DIY in-season care of your wood and composite products, from varnish and epoxy kits to rope wrap and more. 

Derek


----------

